# Bordercolor in Schwarz?



## SilverVegeto (12. September 2004)

Hy,
ich bin gerade am erstellen einer Seite und ich möchte das die Bordercolor Schwarz ist nur funktioniert das nicht seht selbst. Ich möchte überall Schwarze Bordercolor haben.

Seht selbst:

>Beispielbild< 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>RPG-TIME.de - Alles rund um den RM2k</title>
<style type=text/css>
A:link {color: #8D9199; text-decoration: none}
A:visited {color: #8D9199; text-decoration: none}
A:active {color: #8D9199; text-decoration: none}
A:hover {color: #000000; text-decoration: none}
input {font-size: 10px; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica}
body {scrollbar-face-color: #BEC2CA; scrollbar-highlight-color: #BEC2CA; scrollbar-shadow-color: #999999; scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FFFFFF; scrollbar-arrow-color: #FFFFFF; scrollbar-track-color: #CAC9C9; scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #666666; }
</style>
</head>
<body bgcolor="#818F99">
<table width="494" height="355" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000">
  <tr> 
    <td height="115" colspan="3">
      <table width="833" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <tr> 
          <td colspan="6"><img src="images/kopfzeile_a.gif" width="833" height="96"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> 
          <td width="425" height="17"><img src="images/kopfzeile_b.gif" width="425" height="17"></td>
          <td width="82"><a href="home.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_home_m.gif"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_home_n.gif"' src="images/Button_home_n.gif" border=0></a></td>
          <td width="81"><a href="ressourcen.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_ressourcen_m.gif"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_ressourcen_n.gif"' src="images/Button_ressourcen_n.gif" border=0></a></td>
          <td width="82"><a href="games.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_games_m.gif"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_games_n.gif"' src="images/Button_games_n.gif" border=0></a></td>
          <td width="81"><a href="http://www.rpg-time.de/wbb2/" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_forum_m.gif"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_forum_n.gif"' src="images/Button_forum_n.gif" border=0></a></td>
          <td width="82"><a href="chat.htm" target="_top"><img onMouseOver='src="images/Button_chat_m.gif"' onMouseOut='src="images/Button_chat_n.gif"' src="images/Button_chat_n.gif" border=0></a></td>
        </tr>
      </table></td>
  </tr>
  <tr bgcolor="#ABBFD1"> 
    <td width="109" height="207">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="592">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="128">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr bgcolor=""> 
    <td height="31" colspan="3">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (12. September 2004)

sorry, ich verstehe nicht ganz, wo möchtest du einen schwarzen rand haben 
im normalfall geht das ja :


```
<.... border="x" bordercolor="#000000">
```


----------



## SilverVegeto (12. September 2004)

wenn ich im Border eine 1 eintrage wird das schwarz ungefähr 0,5 cm (in echtgröße) dick.

Ich möchte aber nur einen dünnen strich wie die Kopfzeile umrandet ist, aber es umrandet nicht alles sondern nur die Kopfzeile.


----------



## Martys (12. September 2004)

Dann nimm doch einfach CSS (border: 1px solid #000000; ).
Vorher würde ich aber mal den Code der Tabelle überarbeiten, dieht ziemlich wirr aus.


----------



## SilverVegeto (12. September 2004)

Hy,
gibt es nicht noch eine andere Lösung?
Ich finde die Tabbelle sieht gut aus, ist ja noch nicht fertig *g*

mfg,
SilverVegeto


----------



## Mann-im-Mond (12. September 2004)

hm ja ..
ich weiß deine lösung nicht aber ich hätte ne 2. lösung..
deine hp besteht ja oben aus bilden wie ich sehe oder?
kannst doch da um die bilder ein jeweiligen rand ziehen .. so dick wie du ihn willst..


----------



## SilverVegeto (12. September 2004)

es soll aber um die ganze Tabelle


----------



## Martys (12. September 2004)

Nimm zwei Tabellen, in die obere kommt der Head, in die untere die CSS-Anweisung und der Content. Überlege aber ob Du dies nicht auch mit Divs lösen kannst, ist später übersichtlicher und nimmt nicht so viel Code in Anspruch.


----------



## tulku (13. September 2004)

hmm so wie ich das sehe setzt du border="0" bei


<table width="494" height="355" border="0"  align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#000000">

somit "killst" du den Rahmen aber gibts ihm wenigstens eine Farbe. Sehr nobel 

als Alternative würde ich dir das hier empfehlen:

<table width="494" height="355" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspaing="0" style="border-color:#000000; border-width:0,5cm; border-style:solid">

das müsste klappen.


----------



## SilverVegeto (13. September 2004)

Hy,
danke habe aber schon eine andere Lösung gefunden.

mfg,
SilverVegeto


----------

